# Sql Statement - Alle Zahlen größer 9



## Attribut (13. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

hab eine kleine Frage bezüglich sql statements. 
möchte Alle Zahlen die größer sind als 9. (anzahlen)
Bisher lautet mein statement:
	
	
	
	





```
select count * from table1 where Zahl > '9'
```
Das funktioniert nicht. Er gibt mir 0 zurück obwohl das nicht sein soll.
Hat jemand einen Hinweis für mich, was an dem > falsch ist? Danke


----------



## langhaar! (13. Jun 2012)

9 ist nicht gleich '9'.
Bei einer '9' bekommst du - je nach Datenbanksystem - eine lexikographische Ordnung.


----------



## ssoul26 (21. Jun 2012)

Für Oracle:

```
Select count(*) from table1 
where length(to_char(Zahl)) > 9
```


----------



## !GH!Budd (22. Jun 2012)

Wieso eigentlich count? Willst du die Zahlen oder die Anzahl der Zahlen?

[EDIT]achso, Anzahl steht ja dahinter...[/EDIT]


----------

